# HO HUM morning



## alleyyooper (Mar 12, 2020)

Called Mike and asked if he wanted to do a hunt Wednesday morning? I say won’t be doing much more any longer and getting salable hides.

He said he would be ready at day break pick him and his gear up.


I arrived at 7:30 load his gear in the truck and say where you want to go. He said I don’t think we want to go far since I have to go to work tonight. Ok how about a tad west of I 75 north to Bridgeport and then East of I 75 back south.


We start near Flushing at a sheep farm isn’t real flat in this area like most of the surrounding area. We are not to far from the Flint river. 

There is a woody patch along the creek here so we set up in a fence line near a big oak tree. Mike cuts loose with the challenge sound and we get a answer from up the creek and another down the creek. Second challenge has both coyotes sounding closer so I started the hot female sound.
Took near 20 minutes for the first coyote to show in my zone so I let it slink closer to the decoy hoping the other coyote would show. Mike signed for me to go ahead and take out the coyote to my front. Settled the cross hairs on the coyote just behind the front leg and fired. Dropped like I had put a ton pf bricks on it. Then I hear a shot from Mike, we wait for a bit longer and then gather gear and go look at our coyotes. Both males mine older and Mikes younger.


Next up are two horse hobby farms, one just 10 acres and the other a 20 acre place. The 10 acre place was up against a place that had planted 1000’s of Blue spruce trees and other ornamental every greens. Seems that property owner passed away before he realized his dream of being a supplier to landscapers in the area doing new home land scapes.

But the Pines harbors coyotes and keep coming back despite our hunting them for several years now.
We work back and set up near a large Elm tree in a fence line, set the callers out and a single decoy.
No reply to the challenge sound. Also no coyotes showed in 45 minutes. 


The next horse hobby farm the bigger of the two has a good thick 5 acre woods. There are timber buyers who drive the roads looking for stands of mature wood, and they don’t give up until you threaten them.

I told the guy not to come back to our place, if and when I wanted to sell the timber I would call some one. I also pointed out there is No tresspassing signs at the end of the drive way, can he not read? Next time you drive down my drive way be prepared to get a ticket from the sheriff for tresspassing, I’m not fooling.
Any way that is what happened here and they didn’t nearly get what the timber was worth in the end.


We set up just behind a 3 enclosed sides shelter shed walked the callers and decoys out to with in 20 yards of the woods. We got one answer to the challenge several times and seemed to be coming our way,

I cut loose with the in heat female sound, took about 10 minutes a coyote popped out of the woods stood scaring he area for a bit as if looking for a female coyote. 
Was in Mikes zone so he fired and had a second coyote down.

We have to go a bit to the next farm, a dairy farm of decent size. The sun is trying to shine as I park the truck, the temps have been dropping, was 46 when I picked Mike up, is down to 43 now. The radio weather guesser was saying the temps will clime to a high of 47F for the day.

We walk across a hay field and arrive near the woods and a stone pile where we set up.

A full 45 minutes later we pack ups and leave not getting any answers to the challenges.


We decided to just call it a day right then and there as we were not having much luck with the temps rising and lowering. the rain over night may also have some thing to do with it.


Go back to mikes house and skin the days take and Mike could get more rest before work.
While skinning the coyotes we set up plans to go out Saturday if the weather wasn’t really good.


 Al


----------



## Polish hammer (Mar 13, 2020)

Hides still worth it in your area?


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 13, 2020)

We just got paid for our Dec, Jan and most of Febuary two weeks ago.
I got $50.00 for a few and most were the light colored ones so got $70.00 for those.
My check was for 989.00, for 3 months of having fun with good friends.

 Al


----------



## Polish hammer (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow that’s great I was unable to k9 trap this year and missed it dearly but that always sounds like a blast you guys have


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 13, 2020)

Som ehow we manage to have a good time.

 Al


----------

